# Game Thread: Thursday Feb. 23rd @ Pistons



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (27-23) - Detroit Pistons (43-9)*

*Time*: 8:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Palace of Auburn Hills
*TV*: TNT
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































*Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Peja Stojakovic | Jeff Foster | Scot Pollard*

*Key Reserves:*























*David Harrison | Danny Granger | Freddie Jones*










*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































*Chauncey Billups | Richard Hamilton | Tayshaun Prince | Rasheed Wallace | Ben Wallace*

*Key Reserves:*























*Antonio McDyess | Maurice Evans | Carlos Delfino*

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 18-8
Road: 9-15
Overall: 27-23 (3rd in Central, 5th in Eastern, 11th in NBA)

Detroit Pistons
Home: 24-2
Road: 19-7
Overall: 43-9 (1st in Central, 1st in East, 1st in NBA)*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








*- 22 points in last game*








*- 19 points in last game*








*- 22.3 ppg in last 3 games*

*Injury Report*

*Pacers-*








- Elbow







- Groin







- Concussion (Questionable)

*Pistons-*








- Ankle

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Chauncey Billups vs Anthony Johnson

Pacers 91
Pistons 89


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Tuesday Feb. 23rd @ Pistons*

Peja needs to be effective vs Pistons defense tonight.
A tough game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Tuesday Feb. 23rd @ Pistons*

Pacers 136- pistons :curse: 69...


*Go PaCeRs!!! *


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Tuesday Feb. 23rd @ Pistons*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Pacers 136- pistons :curse: 69...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!! *


Lol....

OFCOURSE we win 94-91 Pacers.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: Tuesday Feb. 23rd @ Pistons*

99-90 Pistons

Do you count David Harrison as a key reserve rather than Granger?? That's weird..


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread: Tuesday Feb. 23rd @ Pistons*

Last time I predicted the Pistons winning big and we won, so to keep the good luck going...

Detroit 104, Pacers 71


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread: Tuesday Feb. 23rd @ Pistons*



Jermaniac Fan said:


> Do you count David Harrison as a key reserve rather than Granger?? That's weird..


I used the game thread from our last meeting with the Pistons. I didn't think Jackon was going to play then, so I had Granger starting. I then realized that I had Granger starting, so I replaced him, but forgot to put him on the key reserves.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Tuesday Feb. 23rd @ Pistons*

Tomorrow isn't Tuesday...

Pacers 94
Pistons 88


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Tuesday Feb. 23rd @ Pistons*

pacers 88
pistons 87


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread: Tuesday Feb. 23rd @ Pistons*



Larry Legend said:


> Tomorrow isn't Tuesday...


I edited that the same minute you posted this.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Let the game begin :banana:


----------



## chris_xx (Feb 20, 2006)

pacers have it 98-101

Peja should take over and score 20+


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster with the quick score, and then Jackson passes to Peja for the layup. Yeah, Jackson passed it.

4-0 Indy with 11 minutes left in the 1st.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I missed score guessing... anyways good start.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sloppy game so far. AJ really needs to work on Chauncey Billups. He almost was by him and just passed it.

10-7 Indy with 6:45 left in the 1st.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Bad game till now.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Johnson olso injured?

edit: hes back


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

The officiating is awful. Almost as bad as our shooting. I can't watch this... this is the one team that I can't handle losing to. Makes my blood boil. I'm calling it a game before my night is ruined. If we come back and win, I'm sorry for not having faith. I just hate the Pistons too much to even watch what is going down. :curse:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Already 11 turnovers is our main problem...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> The officiating is awful. Almost as bad as our shooting. I can't watch this... this is the one team that I can't handle losing to. Makes my blood boil. I'm calling it a game before my night is ruined. If we come back and win, I'm sorry for not having faith. I just hate the Pistons too much to even watch what is going down. :curse:


I stuck around due to A.J. and then Peja keeping us close. We really need to play Granger against McDyess and Foster on 'Sheed. He annihilated Pollard and that is the main reason, along with turnovers, that they are leading. Pollard only needs to be in against Big Ben.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We're not down by alot so far, as long as we can keep it close going into the 4th I think that we can pull this one off...

The game is far from over, let's not lose hope so far....



*Go PaCeRs!!! *


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja rejects Prince twice in three seconds. Awesome. What's not awesome is the score: 61-50 Pistons, with 5:30 left in the 3rd.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I can't stand watching Pacers games just because of David Harrison.

He sucks.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

The refs are picking on Harrison. This officiating is just horrid. That was not an offensive foul the second time around. Get off of Big Ben's jock, Salvadore.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I hate these clowns. All I care about is them not winning another championship. That Harrison bull**** cost us any chance.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I forgot how much I hate their crowd and PA...

These refs are terrible, also.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Also, where's Reggie on TNT?

I hate these ****ing announcers... Not Marv, but the other guy...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

"Detroit sucks *******"

That's what it sounds like that PA says...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> I can't stand watching Pacers games just because of David Harrison.
> 
> He sucks.



No need to troll here.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson isn't even moving anymore.

And Pollard was just hacked, but no call, of course.

Pollard got a call finally, and Rasheed argues.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Another bad ****ing call.

Pistons = old Lakers


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

"Indiana burns a timeout!!!" 

I swear I could choke that guy and not feel bad about it.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> No need to troll here.


I actually want the Pacers to win, if I was trolling I would have said the Pacers Suxxxxx and left.

It was the two stupid offensive fouls and subsequent technical that really took the air out of the Pacers.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Did anyone else see A.J. give Foster the you-are-getting-lit-up-like-a-****ing-Christmas-tree look? Pretty funny. What wasn't funny was those calls on Harrison, sloppy possessions, Jack shooting like **** and 'Sheed playing the quarter of his life. Whatever. I'm done. We'll see what happens when we get all of our boys back. I think Charles is right. We will be the second best team in the East. Especially if we can cut down on the amount of P.T. Pollard, Sarunas and Foster are getting.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Too many turnovers, and horrible calls is why we're going to lose this game....




*Go PaCeRs!!! *


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Saras was the answer...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

And I honestly think we have as good of a shot as anybody at beating these duschebags. I really do.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:rofl:

Nice dunk Ben....




*Go PaCeRs!!! *


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Saras was the answer...


What answer? To the question "Who has more turnovers than Pillsbury?" That guy needs to stay on the bench. And if Granger doesn't start soon I am going to start sending Carlisle hate mail. I'm not happy right now. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: (Plus, this is post 666, so it has to be evil!)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> That guy needs to stay on the bench.



I agree...

Runi is a nice player, but I much rather have A.J. starting right now....



*Go PaCeRs!!! *


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I agree...
> 
> Runi is a nice player, but I much rather have A.J. starting right now....
> 
> ...


I mean on the bench like Eddie Gill is...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We'll be allright, this loss hurts alot, but we're still a very good team, and it was a tough road game...




*Go PaCeRs!!! *


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

also I think this game shows just how much we need J.O. back...




*Go PaCeRs!!! *


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> I mean on the bench like Eddie Gill is...



Hmm I guess I am not seeing how he played so bad. I did not get to see the game but looking at the box score he did rather well. In 20 min he shot 4 for 9 which is 50% much better percentage then AJ shot. Had 4 rebounds which blew AJ out of the water, just one less than SJ who played 35 min and 1 less than foster. Had 4 assists whish was 2nd on the team. A steal and only 2 TO. 

Maybee I dont see where he needs to stay on the bench but to me he looks like he had a very solid game. Also not to mention he leads the team in the plus minus rankings. :clap: 

But then again I did not see again. That is all just coming from the box score which doesnt always say how well someone playes on the court


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> also I think this game shows just how much we need J.O. back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bingo.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Especially if we can cut down on the amount of P.T. Pollard, Sarunas and Foster are getting.


The person who needs his P.T. cut down right now is Jackson. It was the Stephen Jackson show once again tonight. Also, I can't stand the Wallaces'. Ben thinks he is big **** when he blocks Anthony Johnson, and Rasheed whines about everything. Harrison's technical really hurt us, but I think the second call was bull****. Did anyone else see Harrison yelling profane things at Piston fans after his tech?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 88-83 Pistons

Jermaniac Fan- 18
absolutebest- 28

Everyone else is DQ'd for picking the Pacers to win.

Winner- Jermaniac Fan


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> What answer? To the question "Who has more turnovers than Pillsbury?" That guy needs to stay on the bench. And if Granger doesn't start soon I am going to start sending Carlisle hate mail. I'm not happy right now. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: (Plus, this is post 666, so it has to be evil!)


At least he actually scored in the 4th quarter... I don't think AJ did. His tired fat feet guarded Billups very nicely in that quarter, as well.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

LMAO....

Legend you kill me man....




*Go PaCeRs!!! *


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> At least he actually scored in the 4th quarter... I don't think AJ did. His tired fat feet guarded Billups very nicely in that quarter, as well.


Say what you want about AJ, he and he alone kept us in the game last night until Sheed went off. Anybody who denies what AJ has meant to this team is simply blindly hating on AJ.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Did anyone else see A.J. give Foster the you-are-getting-lit-up-like-a-****ing-Christmas-tree look? Pretty funny. What wasn't funny was those calls on Harrison, sloppy possessions, Jack shooting like **** and 'Sheed playing the quarter of his life. Whatever. I'm done. We'll see what happens when we get all of our boys back. I think Charles is right. We will be the second best team in the East. Especially if we can cut down on the amount of P.T. Pollard, Sarunas and Foster are getting.



I can tolerate Pollard and Foster getting their minutes, but agree that Jasikeviscius definately needs a reduction. Lately even his shooting has been unimpressive. Hopefully that will happen when Tinsley comes back.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Say what you want about AJ, he and he alone kept us in the game last night until Sheed went off. Anybody who denies what AJ has meant to this team is simply blindly hating on AJ.


I know, he played well until the 4th quarter, in which Saras played well.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> I know, he played well until the 4th quarter, in which Saras played well.



Saras played good when the game didn't even matter anymore....

He hasn't really done anything as of lately, and I wonder where he's going to be once Jamaal comes back, because we all know Carlisle is going to make A.J. come off the bench, or he might still start...
I just hope Saras doesn't go back to being a SG...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Saras played good when the game didn't even matter anymore....
> 
> He hasn't really done anything as of lately, and I wonder where he's going to be once Jamaal comes back, because we all know Carlisle is going to make A.J. come off the bench, or he might still start...
> I just hope Saras doesn't go back to being a SG...


Remember when everyone was saying the same thing about Granger? 

I think the reason Saras hasn't been playing well is because AJ has been playing well and getting more minutes. It's all about adjusting and getting into the groove, and to be able to do this, they have to get more minutes/experience. If you're backup, and the starter is playing better than usual, you're probably going to be getting fewer playing time than normal.

Also, I think the Pistons had their starters still in when Saras started playing (with like 5-6 minutes to go). To everyone else the game was over; Saras looked like the only guy moving out there.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Damn, some serious hostility towards the pistons. Why?
I saw no mention of sheeds phantom tech elbow btw, which led to him ripping off 11 straight.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DetroitDiesel said:


> Damn, some serious hostility towards the pistons. Why?


Playoffs- Pistons eliminate Pacers twice in 6 games

Ben Wallace

Brawl

Richard Hamilton

Billups vs Tinsley comparisons

Prince block on Reggie

Overall rivalry


----------

